# Brass Ferrules



## BRIAN L (13 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy some brass ferrules for making my own chisels? As many suppliers as possible would be nice. I'd prefer to stay away from ebay.
Many thanks
Brain


----------



## stevebuk (13 Mar 2010)

some folks i know use copper tubing as ferrules, works as good so i am told. 
Ashley Isles is one such place for brass though.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Mar 2010)

Try here

http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk
Go into "Search shop" and enter brass ferrules

HTH


----------



## SVB (14 Mar 2010)

Brass 'olives' from hydraulic compression fitting also work really well, tend to be of higher quality than bits of tube and also are available in a huge range of sizes.

S


----------



## maltrout512 (14 Mar 2010)

May take a bit more time but, 1 sheet of brass about 1.5mm thick, cut a strip what ever width you require, role and solder (silver) buff and fit, one dot punch to hold, any dia you want. Thats what I do. If you have taken time to make a nice handle then a little more time to make the ferrule makes the job a good one.


----------



## dannykaye (14 Mar 2010)

I use old brass gland nuts, either turn them down and then fit or fit on the handle and turn down in situ the brass is soft enough for a simple tool to cut


----------



## paulm (14 Mar 2010)

I usually pick up a bunch from Ashley Isles at the various shows (Alley Palley today, or Yandles for example), tend to cost 30 or 40p each, grab a handful or two of various diameters and pop them in a drawer till needed. Much nicer than copper tubing which I have used also, which is perfectly functional, but if you are taking the time to make a nice handle from decent timber, worth a few pence for a decent ferrule too.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Lons (14 Mar 2010)

You can get quality brass tube in several diameters from the various companies who supply to the model engineering fraternity. Especially those who stock for model railway enthusiasts.
Can usually get short lengths but postage might be expensive.

Do a google - must be forums somewhere can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Mar 2010)

College engineering sell brass tube, which you could cut to your required size.

http://www.collegeengineering.co.uk/Materials/brasstube.htm

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Les1693 (15 Mar 2010)

I get my brass ferrules from Craft Supplies.
http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk and search for 'Brass Ferrules'.

The last lot I got from them were 7/8" dia and they are 1/2" long and a tad under 2mm thick.

Les


----------



## penman (15 Mar 2010)

Hi Brian.

I made these 2 last week







The larger is in Sycamore and the other in Ash. The ferrules came from Stiles and Bates. and the blades from Turners Retreat.


Malcolm


----------

